# +49190803386



## BigWoelfi (21 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe den Beitrag *0190804426* gelesen, mache zu meiner Lockrufnummer aber einen neuen Thread auf, da der Nutzer ja nicht der gleiche sein muss.

Meine Rufnummer war also *0190803386*.

Lt. 0190er Suchmaschine: Deutsche Telekom AG.
Bei Anruf 0800-330-1000 Auskunft erhalten, dass der Nutzer die

Netzwelt Plus GmbH
64646 Heppenheim, Benzstr. 2
Telefon (0180) 5060530003
Internet: *Impressum* (gleiche Daten)

sei, also doch untervermietet, obwohl nur 6 Ziffern, wenn ich das mal anmerken darf.

Anfrage an Firma, mit Hinweis auf Absicht der Anzeigerstattung wegen versuchten Betruges, ist raus.

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juli 2004)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> also doch untervermietet, obwohl nur 6 Ziffern, wenn ich das mal anmerken darf.


Ist bei 0190-Nummern nicht ausgeschlossen, guckst du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=67417#67417


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2004)

Das Affentheater der endlosen Untervermietung hat  in zumindest absehbarer Zeit ein Ende :
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html


> Ende des Jahres 2005 laufen die 0190-Nummern endgültig aus und werden abgeschaltet.



tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

ich habe zb. die   0190803392   mermals anrufe bekommen(natürlich von der gegenstelle sofort aufgelegt)
laut liste ist die auch von der telekom :evil: 

wenn die alle nr ausprobieren haben die aber viel zu tun.
mich wunderts halt, weil ich habe d2  :dafuer:   und nicht d1  :bang:  

soll ich auch anzeige erstatten? nutzt das in wirklichkeit was  :bash:  zum glück sind auf meinem handy diese nr gesperrt :vlol:


----------

